# EtherCON, Cat5, and Cat6 issues



## Bryan Dauterive (Oct 23, 2019)

Hello everyone,
I recently did an installation for a small venue where I ran Cat 5 cables and terminated it on either end with Neutrik eathercon panel mounts. In the center of the room, I took the two cable feeds and soldered them together with another jumper cable to make a central patch port also terminated with a Neutrik eathercon panel mount. I am currently having trouble getting all 8 cables in the line to match up according to my tester. Do any of you know if it matters if A or B connector type is used as long as everything is the same termination?


----------



## RonHebbard (Oct 23, 2019)

Bryan Dauterive said:


> Hello everyone,
> I recently did an installation for a small venue where I ran Cat 5 cables and terminated it on either end with Neutrik eathercon panel mounts. In the center of the room, I took the two cable feeds and soldered them together with another jumper cable to make a central patch port also terminated with a Neutrik eathercon panel mount. I am currently having trouble getting all 8 cables in the line to match up according to my tester. Do any of you know if it matters if A or B connector type is used as long as everything is the same termination?


*@Bryan Dauterive* I won't speak about DMX, it mattered greatly in the early days of BSS Soundwebs while they were still housed in green boxes before changing to their Blue series. *@jfleenor* and / or *@STEVETERRY* and / or @MNicolai Would any of you care to reply to O/P *@Bryan Dauterive * * ???*
Toodleoo! 
Ron Hebbard


----------



## macsound (Oct 23, 2019)

Although I believe "technically" it doesn't matter what order the wires are installed, there is a standard that should be followed so in the future it's dummy proof if the connectors need new connectors. WO, O, WG, B, WB, G, WB, B Or google T568B

Also, soldering cat5 isn't standard. If you need a patch panel, terminate with an RJ45 and use some certified part to connect the two halves. All this tiny cable is very noise prone when organized in any way but as specified. There's also a maximum limit depending on the spec of cable and what its being used for. Usually 100m but may be shorter if you're passing power or using a non-certified cable.


----------



## MNicolai (Oct 23, 2019)

T568B is generally the standard. There are regions and countries where that's less true but generally that's the standard pin out.

As mentioned above, CAT5 is dinosaur cable. If you try using it for Dante, you may not be able to achieve 1GB links to allow audio to pass.

I'm not sure under what circumstance you would be soldering CATx cable. With exception to PCB mount connectors you would find in manufactured products, field terminations would almost always be punch downs. If you're saying you combined 2-3 branches of cabling together by soldering multiple runs of cable together, you can't do that with ethernet. Ethernet cabling is not like electrical wiring where you can throw wire nuts on it to extend and branch it out.

It may be easier for us to help you if you provide photos and a napkin sketch of what you're trying to do.


----------



## NOM115 (Oct 24, 2019)

In addition to what others have said, max length for cat 5/6 is 328 feet, I usually use 300 feet to allow for the distance between the termination and what is connected. If you need to go longer than that the you would need to either put in a network switch to extend the distance or use fiber, which would be more difficult to deal with and to do it yourself. I echo punching down the terminations also of the runs.


----------



## Bryan Dauterive (Oct 24, 2019)

I will take pictures later this week and post them...


----------



## CrazyTechie (Oct 24, 2019)

I don't see where you've mentioned what it is your doing over the Cat5 cable. Depending on what you are wanting to do will make a huge difference in your implementation. Are you doing DMX over Cat5 or are you actually using a network protocol (ArtNET, sACN, etc..) to encapsulate the DMX? 

If you're doing DMX over Cat5 then read through these instructions for color coding and other tips: https://support.etcconnect.com/ETC/FAQ/DMX_Over_Cat5 You can solder the wires to connectors if you do it this way and you can run the cable as far as normal DMX can go.

If you are using a network protocol then soldering will likely introduce some weirdness into your rig if it even works. That's when you'll want to use proper network techniques and keystones when you terminate your ends. This is when that 300ft rule mentioned earlier would apply.


----------



## tjrobb (Oct 24, 2019)

My network days pay off!
Strictly speaking, it's 5m for patch on one end, 90m transmission, 5m for the other patch.
C5 technically only goes to 100meg reliably, 5e would be best over that. Unless you plan on future-proofing or 10gig connections Cat6 or 6a isn't usually needed.
If you run fiber, find a pro. Termination can be finicky. 
If this is a more permanent installation, always run extra cables. You'd be surprised what gets added.


----------



## TimMc (Oct 25, 2019)

The other replies have hit the high points: what are you doing with this cable infrastructure? I hope it's not data of any kind because you've created a right royal mess with this soldering kluge. 

So tell us why you installed this, how you plan to use it, and what remediation is available to you when we tell to you take it all out and start over... (note lack of smiley things).


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Oct 25, 2019)

I'm still puzzled if DMX or tcp/ip for some use.


----------



## Jay Ashworth (Oct 25, 2019)

TIA-568B everywhere, yes.

There's actually a technical reason why B is better than A, having to do with the twists, I think.

Ethercons for the patch panel were probably overkill; I'd have just gotten a GigE patch panel and put it in. Cat 5e should be ok in most circumstances.


----------

